# Ringspeicher



## Stefand23 (11. Aug 2004)

weiß jemand, wie man einen Ringspeicher in Java implementiert?


----------



## pogo (11. Aug 2004)

meinst du einen Array mit x Elementen, bei dem bei mehr als x Elementen das 1. überschrieben wird?


----------



## meez (23. Aug 2004)

Willst du wissen, obs jemand weiss, oder willst du wissen, wie mans macht...??


----------



## Grizzly (23. Aug 2004)

Ich würde mal sagen genauso, wie in jeder anderen Objekt orientierten Programmiersprache auch. :wink: 

Ich weiss auch nicht ganz, auf was Du hinaus willst. Weisst Du nicht, wie ein Ringspeicher funktioniert, oder kannst Du ihn nur nicht in Java umsetzen?


----------

